

You can be a better blogger - ChrisMills
https://www.dotdotdot.me/Grant-Ross/you-can-be-a-better-blogger

======
JDGM
"For being a good writer, you certainly need to start reading a lot: here is a
selection of texts to make the most out the writer in you.".

Really? Not "To be a good writer"? I laughed, assuming it's ironically clunky
wording. The "you certainly" gives it a certain je ne sais quoi too, not to
mention the missing "of".

As for the rest of the page, and the comments in this thread, I feel something
may be going on that I don't understand.

------
Nightrider
Am I supposed to read all this? Who curated it? How do I know its any good?

The thing is, if I want to be a better writer or blogger, there's already an
ocean of advice at my disposal. And now there is even more.

These bookmarking/ content discovery apps are like dump trucks of information,
and I wonder who has the time to actually read this stuff. Who is asking for
all of this?

------
martinced
I do certainly _hate_ this mentality on HN where every single time someone
posts some new interesting webapp then someone comes to try to rain on the
other person's parade.

This is simply not ok and goes totally against HN's mentality IMHO.

This "article" from 13 march 2013 is clearly an "answer" to the very recent
new text editor for writers / proofreaders (where people can collaboratively
work on the same text) that made it to the frontpage.

Please please please do not upvote this "article".

This is just a "contrarian" entry by a frustrated person trying to surf on the
success of the recent new text editor for writers.

And by all means: please do try to enhance the tools we have and create new
great webapps and do not pay attention to the frustrated contrarians.

~~~
ChrisMills
Hey Martin, not sure what you are talking about. The headline refers to an
advice by Jason Fried on writing attitude. No offense, but please stay
relaxed. Not even sure about which web app you are talking...

